

[Global Warming] Skeptics: Real or Fake? - timf
http://tamino.wordpress.com/2011/06/28/skeptics-real-or-fake/

======
nandemo
> _Against this backdrop of multiple causation and timeframe variability, it
> is difficult to identify a change in either the extent or thickness of
> Arctic sea ice that could be attributed to the increase in temperature_ that
> has been predicted to result from the burning of fossil fuels.

I guess the author missed a key qualification here. It's not enough to prove
that global temperature has been rising.

